# 2012 Roubaix Expert SL3 Compact - California Cross or not



## jsheu0407 (May 20, 2013)

Dear all,

New to forum and nice knowing you all. I searched around the forums and tried to find peoples' opinions on California cross routing method. 

Little background to start with, I've got the new 2012 Roubaix (size small, 52cm) and rode about 100+ miles before I put it away. Haven't got it tuned up after purchase. Now, it shifts oddly after storing it away for a while. The rear RD can't **** to the bigger gears properly. I'll need to shift twice, in order to move up to one larger gears.

Study and read forums about California cross routing method and think that may eliminate the problem. However, visited few LBS and all said it really is optional and there's no need to re-route the cables. These are all Specialized elite or concept shops. I'm blessed by being bay area where lots of specialized dealers around. Most of LBS technicians know about California Cross routing, but all said it's optional and more of aesthetic purpose. Proper routing and adjustment is the key, instead of routing methods.

I'm in the dilemma now that the bike is still pretty much new for about 100 miles only. Should I re-route the cables or stay as is?

What do you think? California Cross or not.


----------



## bmajik (Jul 16, 2012)

The RD needs to be adjusted. Very easy. Back out the barrel adjustment screw where the cable meets the RD. Turn 1/4 turn increments and run it through the gears. Careful not to back the barrel adjuster all the way out.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Here's the way I see it. If the bike shifted fine _before_ storing, but shifts poorly _afterwards_, why would cable routing either cause or remedy the problem? 

I agree with the shops. If you aren't willing/able to make the tuning adjustments needed, bring the bike in for a tune up. As was stated above, it's likely a cable tension issue. Very common with new bikes/ drivetrains.


----------



## jsheu0407 (May 20, 2013)

Just got my bike back from the shop for the first tune up. The RD shifts little better now, and all technicians mentioned one thing about Roubaix. It's sensitive to routing. The bike is still new and about 100 miles. The cable was stretched since new, and that cause the major shift issue. It should gets better as cable gets stretched and perform fine adjustments mentioned in both replies above. I'll just ride more and see how it goes later. It's still shift little slow, but way better before tune up. 

My main concern was to go California Cross or not. Again, no one says it helps eliminating the drag or shifting issue. 

Interesting point brought up by one technician and tech manager at the shop. Run full length housing in Roubaix will eliminate the drag and shifting issue completely. However, it needs to be rerouted internally. It won't utilized the cable guides under BB. Instead, the full length just got routed above the guides and follow the traditional straight routing method. Their feedback from other customers were GREAT. That brings up a new interesting routing idea for Roubaix shifting issue in general. 

I guess it's time for me to ride more than type. We'll see how my bike performs after the cable gets stretched.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

IMO, with the introduction of ICR, the likelihood of increased cable resistance (drag) also increases. 

To address this, Spec has periodically made some modifications - one of which being cable stops - which is described below.

If you do a search here in the Spec forum, there are threads basically dedicated to this issue.

Here's the manual I referred to:
http://service.specialized.com/coll...Cable-Routing--Roubaix--Instruction-Guide.pdf

Here's the thread I mentioed earlier:
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/sp...den-cable-routing-new-specialized-269499.html


----------

